# Virtualbox Modules stopped compiling? [SOLVED]

## Cyker

Hey all,

Hoping someone can help me out here!  :Smile: 

Some time between me upgrading from 2.6.32 to .33 and the last emerge --sync/world I did, virtualbox-modules has stopped compiling!

The key part of the error that Portage throws is 

```
linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
```

I stumbled across a bug on bgo from 2004 saying that it was missing from the kernel headers, and it is indeed missing on mine, but I think that is a red herring as re-emerging linux-headers doesn't put the file there and in any case I'm certain that file wasn't there when I emerged the vbox modules it previously.

I'm currently re-emerging virtualbox-bin to see if that fixes anything, but does anyone else have any suggestions? Thanks!Last edited by Cyker on Tue Jun 08, 2010 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyker

Bah, why does this happen!

It turns out in kernel 2.6.33, the automake.h is no longer 

```
linux/automake.h
```

 but 

```
generated/autoconf.h
```

 and this is what was breaking the virtualbox-modules-3.0.12 !

Three solutions:

1) Unmask virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 and virtualbox-bin-3.1.8 and emerge them.

2) Symlink autoconf.h from generated/ to linux/

3) Hack 3.0.12 so that it looks in the right places

I suspect that there are several other files in generated/ that need to be symlinked/pathchanged, not just automake.h, but I didn't check because I went with fix 1  :Smile: 

----------

